# Shimano Caenan trouble?



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a shimano caenan that i guess the drag is not working i can pull on the line and will come out really easy i can set the drag really tight and it will still come out farley easy. I cant figure it out i used it once to reel in a 4lb bass and went to use and it and i was doing this any help???


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Check the drag washers and make sure they are in order... if u get to looking for a new reel in the same price range the lews speed spool is excellent.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

alright thanks im going to check!


----------



## treblehawk (Dec 1, 2011)

I would just get a Citica Or Curado!


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

i have a curado but had this one before and its nice just broke it haha


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

quantum and abu garcia build excellent baitcasters too


----------

